# Guide rod and spring question for VP9



## EricLee (Dec 30, 2019)

I shoot my VP9 about 2500 rounds. I’m start to think about changing the recoil springs. I’ve heard that change recoil spring around 7500rounds is recommended. But I’m thinking about to get a stainless steel guide rod from HKparts, but it come with a 18lb spring.

I heard that the spring come out from factory is 16lbs, will that be a problem if I change to 18lb spring with a stainless steel rod? 
looking for some one who has that steel rod from HKparts and how do you feel about it? Is there anything change when you are at range?
Thanks.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

I would contact H&K/USA, but that's me!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The factory spring is 17lbs. I doubt you'll have any problems with an 18lb spring. I bought the 18lb assemblies for both my VP9 and VP40. I can't tell if there's any difference?

HKparts.net is a factory authorized parts vendor for all things HK. I added Lobos Industries all aluminum triggers to mine. Not that they needed them, I just don't like the feel of polymer triggers on any gun. I also added the quick detach push button slide plate cover's for mine also available from HKparts. This facilitates removing the striker assembly for cleaning, making it much easier. It also puts less wear and tear on the plastic striker sleeve. I replaced that too with an all aluminum one from HKparts. It's important on striker fired guns to keep that assembly and its channel clean and dry. I always remove and clean both whenever I clean the gun.

With the push button slide cover all you have to do is push the button in and slide the cover down. Then you can remove the striker assembly. This saves you from the awkwardness of having to use a small screwdriver or punch to push in the plastic sleeve from inside the slide, then remove the cover. I added those to all of my Glocks as well. Without the push button slide cover you're eventually gonna' chew up that sleeve if you do any amount of shooting and gun cleaning. A great addition to those guns, they should have came from the factory with them.


----------



## EricLee (Dec 30, 2019)

Thank you for the info. Btw, where did you get the frame that has all the withe letters?


----------



## EricLee (Dec 30, 2019)

desertman said:


> The factory spring is 17lbs. I doubt you'll have any problems with an 18lb spring. I bought the 18lb assemblies for both my VP9 and VP40. I can't tell if there's any difference?
> 
> HKparts.net is a factory authorized parts vendor for all things HK. I added Lobos Industries all aluminum triggers to mine. Not that they needed them, I just don't like the feel of polymer triggers on any gun. I also added the quick detach push button slide plate cover's for mine also available from HKparts. This facilitates removing the striker assembly for cleaning, making it much easier. It also puts less wear and tear on the plastic striker sleeve. I replaced that too with an all aluminum one from HKparts. It's important on striker fired guns to keep that assembly and its channel clean and dry. I always remove and clean both whenever I clean the gun.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. Btw, where did you get the frame that has all the withe letters?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

EricLee said:


> Thank you for the info. Btw, where did you get the frame that has all the withe letters?


You're welcome!

I just used some Testor's white enamel paint, the kind you use for plastic model kits. Use a fine paint brush to fill the letters. Let the paint dry then clean up the excess with a cleaning patch or cloth dampened not soaked with enamel thinner. I used that on the slide as well. You have to gently rub of the excess until it's gone. If the cloth is soaked with thinner you'll end up taking the paint out.

If you screw it up. You can soak the cloth with enamel thinner clean out all the paint and then start over.

I almost forgot, you should use rubbing alcohol to clean the area before you start.


----------



## EricLee (Dec 30, 2019)

desertman said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I just used some Testor's white enamel paint, the kind you use for plastic model kits. Use a fine paint brush to fill the letters. Let the paint dry then clean up the excess with a cleaning patch or cloth dampened not soaked with enamel thinner. I used that on the slide as well. You have to gently rub of the excess until it's gone. If the cloth is soaked with thinner you'll end up taking the paint out.
> 
> If you screw it up. You can soak the cloth with enamel thinner clean out all the paint and then start over.


Pretty good idea! I'm thinking to make it red. Wish me luck


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

EricLee said:


> Pretty good idea! I'm thinking to make it red. *Wish me luck*


I don't think you'll need it. It's pretty easy.


----------

